# Ufc69



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is the card:​GEORGES ST-PIERRE vs. MATT SERRA
DIEGO SANCHEZ vs. JOSH KOSCHECK 
ROGER HUERTA vs. LEONARD GARCIA
MIKE SWICK vs. YUSHIN OKAMI
ALAN BELCHER vs. KENDALL GROVE
BRAD IMES vs. HEATH HERRING
THALES LEITES vs. PETE SELL
MARCUS DAVIS vs. PETE SPRATT
JOSH HAYNES vs. LUKE CUMMO 

SATURDAY, APRIL 7​LIVE FROM TOYOTA CENTER IN HOUSTON​​These are my picks:

GEORGES ST-PIERRE vs. MATT SERRA - George
DIEGO SANCHEZ vs. JOSH KOSCHECK - Diego
ROGER HUERTA vs. LEONARD GARCIA - Roger
MIKE SWICK vs. YUSHIN OKAMI - Mike
ALAN BELCHER vs. KENDALL GROVE - Kendall
BRAD IMES vs. HEATH HERRING - Brad
THALES LEITES vs. PETE SELL - Pete
MARCUS DAVIS vs. PETE SPRATT - Pete
JOSH HAYNES vs. LUKE CUMMO - Luke

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you are prity much spot on there except I cant see Imes beating  Herring.  I know he was crap in his last fight but Imes is also a striker (as opposed to o'brian who is a L&P fighter), id have to give it to herring via knockout in the 1st or 2nd.

Dave


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope Heath brings his 'A' game this time.  If he doesn't he is gonna be in a world of pain.  Brad Imes is a huge guy.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 8, 2007)

*Here are the results:*
*Matt Serra Wins by Technical Knock Out at 3:25 in the 1st round by punches.*
*Roger Huerta Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Josh Koscheck Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Yushin Okami Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Kendall Grove Wins by Submission at 4:42 in the 2nd round by choke.*
*Heath Herring Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Thales Leites Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Marcus Davis Wins by Submission at 2:57 in the 2nd round by ankle lock.*
*Luke Cummo Wins by Technical Knock Out at 2:45 in the 2nd round by punches.*
*I am glad that Matt won but I did not believe he would.  Matt made a believer out of me.  He not only won but he dominated GSP.  I thought that GSP would out-class him in the stand-up but obviously Matt has improved tremendously in stand-up.*
*Thanks,*
*Sensei Tom*


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, I missed this event.  



Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> *Matt Serra Wins by Technical Knock Out at 3:25 in the 1st round by punches.*




That surprised me, indeed.  I thought that GSP was at the top of his game.  Still, it's good to see that Matt Serra really kicked it up, and can tangle with the best.  

*



			Josh Koscheck Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .
		
Click to expand...

* 
This especially came at a surprise, that he could take on Diego Sanchez.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2007)

GEORGES ST-PIERRE vs. MATT SERRA
 Was that a one sided fight or what. Damn St-Pierre looked horrible and Serra was just unstoppable​


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> GEORGES ST-PIERRE vs. MATT SERRA
> Was that a one sided fight or what. Damn St-Pierre looked horrible and Serra was just unstoppable​


 

Yea Matt really took advantage of that second chance though the Ultimate fighter good for him by cashing in on that chance.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 9, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> This especially came at a surprise, that he could take on Diego Sanchez.



With his strategy of run away, run away, counterpunch?

That was one of the dullest fights I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> With his strategy of run away, run away, counterpunch?
> 
> That was one of the dullest fights I've seen in a long time.


 

amen Brother.


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> GEORGES ST-PIERRE vs. MATT SERRA
> Was that a one sided fight or what. Damn St-Pierre looked horrible and Serra was just unstoppable​


 

I dont know about horriable, Matt caught him with a good shot, thats all it takes...especially when its a stand up fight.

I noticed how happy Matt Hughes looked though...Serra is an easy ride for him.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 10, 2007)

ROGER HUERTA vs. LEONARD GARCIA

This was one of the better fights that I have seen in a very long time. The heart that both men showed and their level of competence and the obvious respect and classiness has been sorely lacking in these types of events. I found myself cheering for both fighters and just as often silent in wonder. This fight not only made up for the least enjoyable fight that I have ever seen (Diego vs Kos) but made the money spent well spent and not wasted.

Brian King


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, Serra vs St. Pierre was hardly one sided.  He got rocked, and Serra was all over him before he could get his head back together. 

It happens, but if there is a rematch in the future I'd bet on St. Pierre again.


----------

